# Hello from Georgia



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

New guy living in Ga, originally from WI. I caught the saltwater bug years ago and will be joining the skinny water crowd in a couple months. Looking forward to all the knowledge here as I venture into this new way of fishing (for me).


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, I'm in Charleston, SC let me know if you're ever up this way


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome, where in GA?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

@Riverrambler I Live in Cumming GA, are you from the area?

@mtoddsolomon For sure I get that way, was just there in Oct. and have been on several occasions, Charleston is actually where I caught the skinny water fever...fishing flood tides for reds. I plan on making weekend runs there once I have my own craft. I will definitely let you know when I get down that way.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I live in Flowery Branch. Do a lot of North GA and NC trout fishing, as well as bass and landlocked redfish (carp for those not in the know) lol. Would love to hook up an head to GA coast or Charleston some time. I'm new to inland and especially Redfish and would love to learn to catch'em. I've caught about every thing else in saltwater but, learning to catch red fishing on a fly has been a challenge.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Very cool, I grew up fishing Walleye,Bass,Muskie..ect. I fished bass tournaments in WI for years and have really just started fishing the salt in the last 5-6 years. Still learning my way around but I think I got a pretty good handle on it, on the other hand I have never fly-fished...not saying it doesn't interest me, just never really pursued that avenue. I used to hit Lanier for spots when I had my (up north) boat, will have to pick my days to do that with the new skiff. I'm kind of a do anything guy, just love to fish..salt,fresh,inshore,offshore you name it. I would be down for just about anything, believe it or not its hard to find others willing to do the same.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I too have tried it all, grew up bass and trout fishing. Fished bass tournaments for years. Then got the saltwater bug, bought an offshore boat did that for while, till it just got to expensive to buy the gas and keep the boat up. Now it's all about having fun and relaxing more about catch them on a fly rod and seeing the beautiful areas than the numbers. Love the small easy to deal with skiffs. We will stay in touch and when the weather gets better need head to the coast. PM me any time. 

Hopefully headed to the big bend or forgotten coast in February. There's several on the forum around the lake Lanier area. Maybe we need to all meet up for dinner and discuss some future trips we could take. I'll put it out there on the Georgia forum if you'd b interested in meeting in person around the lake somewhere one evening.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea, that sounds good. I know I will be headed down to the Kissimee area in early April for spring break, hoping to either run East or West from there to do some catching...and have another trip on the schedule late May-early June to fish the St. Augustine area. Skiff should be done by Mid March, then will need some rigging but I will be ready to go.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm also in the Atlanta area, fish mostly in shallow saltwater, but make occasional trips to Lanier. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks @J-Dad. I see your in PTC, we just moved from there back in June. We definitely need to do a Atlanta area meet n greet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> @Riverrambler I Live in Cumming GA, are you from the area?
> 
> @mtoddsolomon For sure I get that way, was just there in Oct. and have been on several occasions, Charleston is actually where I caught the skinny water fever...fishing flood tides for reds. I plan on making weekend runs there once I have my own craft. I will definitely let you know when I get down that way.


Welcome man we are getting more GA boys on here. Unfortunately we all have to drive long distance to get to flats. I live north of Covington/Conyers


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Yea, that sounds good. I know I will be headed down to the Kissimee area in early April for spring break, hoping to either run East or West from there to do some catching...and have another trip on the schedule late May-early June to fish the St. Augustine area. Skiff should be done by Mid March, then will need some rigging but I will be ready to go.


What kind of skiff did you get?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Welcome man we are getting more GA boys on here. Unfortunately we all have to drive long distance to get to flats. I live north of Covington/Conyers


Thanks, yea im shocked at the number of N Ga guys so far, never would have thought that. I know what you mean about driving, but I think its worth it.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I'm south of Macon. Fish Savannah.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Eric Partin said:


> What kind of skiff did you get?


Hey Eric, I have a 16'6" Skimmer Skiff on order. Ordered a 40hp Merc 4s tiller to throw on it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

GG34 said:


> I'm south of Macon. Fish Savannah.


Haven't fished Savannah...yet..been thinking of it though, would love to learn another new area.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Hey Eric, I have a 16'6" Skimmer Skiff on order. Ordered a 40hp Merc 4s tiller to throw on it.


Nice! can't wait to see some pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Jan 10, 2017)

Eric Partin said:


> Nice! can't wait to see some pics. Welcome to the forum.


Thank You, and I will post pics as the build starts, will be buying and installing all but poling platform and grab bar, trying to save some cash.


----------

